# Solved: Making Logos



## smil3y73 (Jan 15, 2008)

I need to make a logo. Im not sure how to get started and what i need to do it.
I have dreamweaver 8 on my computer but never used it. Can someone suggest what I need to have to make a logo from scratch?


----------



## Temagami (Sep 21, 2008)

Have you ever heard of "The LOGO Creator" by Laughingbird software? It's a really good prg for the newbie graphics designer and come with TONS of editable templates. It also has a bunch of elements you literally just drag and drop onto the screen. Here's their site:
http://www.thelogocreator.com/


----------



## smil3y73 (Jan 15, 2008)

I went to the site, but I was hoping I could use what I had or free instead of buying a program.
Thanks I bookmarked it for wen I do purchase!


----------



## Temagami (Sep 21, 2008)

Tell me what you need and I'll see what I can throw together -it may be a starting point for you.


----------



## confused_aswell (Oct 31, 2008)

Hi 

Have you got Fireworks with Dreamweaver?

Phil


----------



## Temagami (Sep 21, 2008)

yep - I don't actually use fireworks - but I have it. I use Dreamweaver for my website development.


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

My suggestion would be either to use the GIMP or Paint.net, two great free image editing programs. (If you're looking for a scalable vector logo try Inkscape.)

Software that only creates logos often limits you with options and the logos usually come out to cliche-looking IMO. An image or vector editor gives you unlimited options, but you do have to have some art or design skills plus you have to know how to use the program.


----------



## confused_aswell (Oct 31, 2008)

Hi

You can use whatever program you want, and all of the below sound good. But Firework is a great progam for making logos, you just need a bit of time to learn how to do it.

Start by clicking file new, select the size of canvas and then off you go.

Thanks,

phil


----------



## TheRobatron (Oct 25, 2007)

confused_aswell said:


> But Fireworks is a great progam for making logos, you just need a bit of time to learn how to do it.


I second Fireworks :up:

I have GIMP but I haven't used it much - I don't find the user interface very user friendly.


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

TheRobatron said:


> I don't find the user interface very user friendly.


It wasn't up until now. They just released a new version that basically replicates the interface of Photoshop. It's much more user friendly than it was before. No longer to you have multiple windows floating all over the place.


----------



## edjon2000 (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi Erik

Sorry to bust in on this thread, the version of gimp you mentioned would that be version 2.7.0 and if so where can it be downloaded from


Jon


----------



## smil3y73 (Jan 15, 2008)

Hey Erik..

The gimp I downloaded was from here but it is version 2.6.1

Amy


----------



## edjon2000 (Jul 16, 2004)

There is a version 2.6.2 out now but it is still separate windows but does look a lot more like photoshop


----------



## smil3y73 (Jan 15, 2008)

I am trying my best to figure it out kinda quick, but it aint workin out that way lol


----------



## edjon2000 (Jul 16, 2004)

lol I know the feeling


----------



## smil3y73 (Jan 15, 2008)

I guess I will have to take web design classes too! lmao


----------



## TheRobatron (Oct 25, 2007)

Eriksrocks said:


> It wasn't up until now. They just released a new version that basically replicates the interface of Photoshop. It's much more user friendly than it was before. No longer to you have multiple windows floating all over the place.


Thanks for the update, downloading it now


----------



## edjon2000 (Jul 16, 2004)

smil3y73 said:


> I guess I will have to take web design classes too! lmao


Nah I never did  but I have read a helluva lot of tutorials 

At the moment I am downloading the trial version of photoshop cs4 I have heard that it is very good, but I really want to get to grips with the Gimp

Jon


----------



## smil3y73 (Jan 15, 2008)

really? Whats the link? I might try it as well.


----------



## edjon2000 (Jul 16, 2004)

The link is 
http://www.adobe.com/downloads/

then select ps4 extended and click on the try button

Jon


----------



## smil3y73 (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks! I like to "explore" but Ima work on gimp too. I don't need nothing spectacular to use, but I will have to know how to do it when customers ask for something lol


----------



## edjon2000 (Jul 16, 2004)

yeah me too, sadly I am not the worlds greatest graphic artist


----------



## smil3y73 (Jan 15, 2008)

Im not either. I don't mess with it period. lol


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

Sorry guys. The version of the screenshot is 2.6 I believe. I just found it on the GIMP site. 

Actually you are correct, there are still multiple windows but now they are integrated together now and the interface is much better and more like Photoshop. 

Here is the Windows interface for comparison. 

http://www.gimp.org/screenshots/windows_crop.jpg


----------



## peterdevon (Nov 4, 2008)

hi all,

I have an outsourcing software development site that is http://www.infysolutions.com I want to change this logo. Please suggest something different and attractive....

Thanks


----------



## edjon2000 (Jul 16, 2004)

Eriksrocks said:


> Sorry guys. The version of the screenshot is 2.6 I


Thanks for that Eriksrocks it took me a while before I realised that the screenshot you posted was not from the windows version  anyway now I have figured out how the window docking works for each side, its not too bad and I would really like to get to know the software.

Can you recommend any good tutorials ?

Jon


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

I would start at the official GIMP tutorial page first:
http://www.gimp.org/tutorials/

Here are some other good general and specific tutorials:
http://tutorialblog.org/gimp-tutorials/
http://gimp-tutorials.net/

Keep in mind that the tutorials might be slightly different now because of the new interface change.


----------



## edjon2000 (Jul 16, 2004)

Ok thank you all for all of your help 

Jon


----------

